

The Death of "Web 2.0" - rogercosseboom
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/14/the-death-of-web-20/

======
CalmQuiet
Rather a duplicate of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=481439> ... which
is now dead.

Being a techcrunch post doesn't make the issue any less of a straw man / link-
bait.

